# How old is too old!!!



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I started paddling 2 summers ago and have completely fallen in love with it. I play boat in the pool all winter and get on a river as soon as there is enough water in the spring. The only problem is that I am 52 years old. Is there a future for me. Are there any older paddlers out there that can give me something to look forward to.
Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*It's about the journey, not the destination*

No ofense, but you post a seemingly silly question. I mean, you say you just fell in love with it but sound like you wonder if you already should give it up. What's the deal? Are you afraid it is too good for you or you not deserving enough? Seriously! Unless your body is injured, so to not allow continuing, then why ask. Why not just keep enjoying it. Age doesn't matter. Lets hope we can still paddle at least III and IV when we're 80. There are plenty of older boaters these days. Some of us started long ago and are still going strong. Others seem to just be getting into it. It's all good. Kayaking can bring you more happiness than almost any sport ... if you love it. It's all about enjoying it. See where it takes you. Keep the faith and leave no trace.

Cheers!


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

brenda said:


> I started paddling 2 summers ago and have completely fallen in love with it. I play boat in the pool all winter and get on a river as soon as there is enough water in the spring. The only problem is that I am 52 years old. Is there a future for me. Are there any older paddlers out there that can give me something to look forward to.
> Thanks a ton in advance!


Last summer I paddled the FIBARK race with a paddler who was 71 and I think he had more fun than anyone else on the river. So, in answer to your question, yes, there is a future for you.

As Ken said, it's all about enjoying it. As long as your having fun, don't worry about it. Once you stop having fun, then it's time to put up a post.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

hell yeah. get after it. _"Believe me, my young friend, there is nothing--absolute nothing--half so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats. Simply messing,' he went on dreamily: `messing--about--in--boats; messing----'"_


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

brenda said:


> I started paddling 2 summers ago and have completely fallen in love with it. I play boat in the pool all winter and get on a river as soon as there is enough water in the spring. The only problem is that I am 52 years old. ...


Starting out at 50 isn't a problem. You have a huge advantage over every other 50 year old kayaker out there: you are fresh! Your shoulders are not a blown out mess of torn thingies, tweaks, and scar tissue, unlike just about every other 50 year old kayaker out there.

Another advantage of starting late: you are crafty, wise, and afraid of stuff that can kill you and that will serve you well on the river.


----------



## danglauser (May 11, 2006)

*There's no such thing as too old*

HI Brenda,

I recently moved to Colorado from California. Back in California your question would seem rather silly, there are quite a few folks much older than you who paddle.  It's common so I wouldn't let that bother you.

See you on the river,
Daniel


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a youngin' been rafting since 2000, and only have 1 season of kayaking so far, but the best saying that I heard was by an older paddler on one of Jackson Kayaks promotional dvds;

"You don't stop kayaking when you get old; You get old when you stop kayaking!"


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

brenda said:


> I started paddling 2 summers ago and have completely fallen in love with it. I play boat in the pool all winter and get on a river as soon as there is enough water in the spring. The only problem is that I am 52 years old. Is there a future for me. Are there any older paddlers out there that can give me something to look forward to.
> Thanks a ton in advance!


There is a beach on lake powell where us old boaters come to rest. The fish will nibble at our toes. & we'll save a boatload of money on a funeral.


----------



## LagoonYaker (Jan 20, 2009)

I understand the question. I started when I was 39 and asked the same question. I surfed for years when I was younger, got a job, got away from the sport, got fat and out of shape (made a lot of money though), suffered a huge loss in my life, then got handed a paddle. Am crazy into kayaking for 4+ years now (it's therapy for me for sure), got back in great shape at 43 3/4 (!), and asked the same question. I will paddle for the rest of my life. Check out this Pic (it's not me but it's an idea of what's possible!: 

Entries for Grayling-to-Oscoda canoe marathon hit all-time high - Bay City Times - MLive.com

Just read the story about Amazn' Al and look at the old coot (bet he could kick my tail). 

Live strong.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Brenda,

I'm 55, have kayaked for 25, and hope to get another 25 out of this body. Kayaking with thoughtfulness is great for older bodies. I don't know of any other non-motorized way (outside of dogsledding) that can get you into the wilderness with less effort and with a high degree of comfort. It's amazing really. Just learn which kayakers in your group you should follow and which you should steer clear of


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

If, in a couple of years, you are paralyzed in a car accident, what do you think you'll wish your decision was? It sounds like you just need a confidence boost. Maybe that means some like-aged folks to boat with, or maybe it means some younger folks to rejuvenate you. You're not out of options yet, so Hit the water!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Mike...you are so right about thinking who you should paddle with. I learn't to roll before I ever went on a river and have been able to roll in just about anything, until I paddled with "a new friend:twisted:" who took me down a section of river that he assured me had nothing dangerous - and I paddled right into a keeper hole and took a nasty swim. My own fault I should have not taken someones word for it and scouted first. It put a bit of a damper on the rest of the season for me. I'm looking forward to better decisions this year.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Ihowemt..is that your dog. He/ she is beautiful!


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

Brenda,

I think you should talk to a guy on this site that goes by mtn guy xc. He is about 50 years old and he is someone that us paddlers on the Western Slope work at keeping up with. I only hope to be in the shape that he is when I am his age. Age is only important if you are wine or cheese!! Don't second guess.

Bill


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ScottW and I paddle with the same 71 year old and he is probably in better shape than I am. Starting later in life just means that you dont follow 21 yr old ex-marines (you know who you are) into stuff that "looks fine" and then again maybe you do but get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

When you get too old take up sea kayaking or canoeing on flat rivers. Ill be paddling Lab when Im close to 70, lol


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

You're never too old to rock'n'roll if you're too young to die.-Tull


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

PAGING MNPADDLER! He still gets after it.

^^^you really do have to speak up for him though.


----------



## LagoonYaker (Jan 20, 2009)

Tiggy said:


> When you get too old take up sea kayaking or canoeing on flat rivers. Ill be paddling Lab when Im close to 70, lol


Um, dude, if your ever in Florida look me up and I'll take you sea kayaking. Letmesee...paddling on the Atlantic Ocean with 4-5 rolling swells, beach out of site, a shark or 2 passing to take a sniff---the BIG WIDE OCEAN IN A LITTLE BOAT...sea yaking is not for the faint of heart either! Sea Kayaking or canoeing (snort, snort). 

But I get your sentiment. Die with a paddle in your hand. Same here.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Brenda,

I started boating at 46 and now I'm 58. I'm damn glad to have found paddling. I blew out a knee in my 30's and lost access to the sports I grew up loving. Now I've got paddling, and the passion I have for it and the folks I hang with cuz of it make a huge difference in my life. I hope to keep getting out in one form or another until... I can't. 
I can't paddle at the level I once did and I often paddle with young studs and studdettes that are much better than me. The trick is to really get to know yourself. The point is to have fun, though I'm an adrenaline junky too, but always be willing to scout and/or walk and don't put yourself in a position where yer paddling with people that don't support you doing that. Find a good group, a club can be a good way to expand paddling connections, that's paddling stuff yer comfortable with. Push when you feel it, walk or run something different when you feel that.

But if you've got the fever, the passion, then I say stoke it, feed it. How often do we get to do/love something so much that's so good for us? Hope you have a great season. I know I'm really looking forward to mine.

Regards,

Phil


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

yes, you're too old.

obviously, that 71 year old dude didn't get the memo either.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Great advice Phil...Glad to know there are other 50ish paddlers still lovin it!!!


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Brenda. I'm almost 48 and still paddle hard on class IV and some easier V and love it. You only need to paddle what feels good to you but just to paddle is everything. This sport will give you more joy and satisfaction and an appreciation for life than any other. Just be careful to take the progression carefully. Class I, then II, then III etc. This sounds elemental but many people take it too fast and get scared away. Enjoy and have respect!!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

YEAH!.........My wife is 31, on the couch watching a movie, realy gettin' after it...


she's gonna kill me when she reads this....


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Paddle to Live, Live to Paddle
If there ever was such a thing as magic it is found in moving water.........
Practice collapsing your own wave function! Surf a wave!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~/~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Brenda,
I’m 53 as long as my Alzheimer meds last I’m good to go on the river. Some times I forget the name of my kayaking buds but that’s all right I just call them all DUDE


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....too old?......*

....just when i thought i was old enough to "build a rack, and hang IT up"...this thread gets started....thanks BRENDA!!!! guess i'll have to give it another go next season....damn.....it is just so difficult to keep up with the young guns these days....they are smarter, tougher and better looking than us grey hairs...i used that hair product TOUCH OF GREY and it went horribly wrong....now all i have is a "touch of brown".............brenda, i turned 45 on feb 5, therefore i'm looking to pull off a ball busting double run on my favorite section of water.....i am only trying this because of my age and because my brain keeps writin' checks that my dumb ass must go try to cash.....young guns would wither under the stress and weight of their kayak(no offense wippersnappers).....we're gonna climb out my 3000' vert steep assed SHORTCUT, get straight into a vehicle and be back at the put-in for round 2.....the BLACK can put the hurting on ya doing it once....i want to feel the near bonk feeling in there and all attempts have failed(multisporting events).......you are only as old as the people surround yourself with....i'm gonna go ski some shiat with some 10 yr olds today.....happy aging to all.....(ps, too much alcohol and cigarettes dirty-up the map to the fountain of youth)-only my opinion....old-lo 420 cb


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

If youre like me you hit it so hard that you eventually get burned out and ready to do something else..... I worked on skis for 10 years = now I dont bother to ski in less that a foot of fresh.... I video boated for a while and play boated every day for about 15 years = now my class V days are over and I would rather drink beer on my raft.
My point is, if it's fun then get after it till it's not fun anymore then move on.
Oh... BTW, my mother in law paddels class III in her duckie and does solo trips in the Boundry Waters at 73.
In the Immortal words of Lowell George "Doin' the old folks boogie And boogie we will"


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Milo...I can't believe you think 45 is too old. I am 7 years older than you and just started paddling 2 years ago. Get out there again!!! I am physically strong after many years of rock climbing, it is just my head that plays games with me. BTW...my hubby is 12 years younger than I so he keeps me inspired. Thanks for all the encouraging post!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

*I'm 63. Started in 1970.*

Can't wait until next year. Gonna retire so I can ski tele when the powder's fresh and boat when the water's best. Only get's better. No shoulder problems yet. Excercises and being picky about what I run help with that. 52 jest kid's stuff. You'll have a blast. Bringin' my grandkids to Glenwood to play in the park and ski at Sunlight the weekend of Feb. 20-21st. Come on down! Ron.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

*63 WOW!!!*



Ron said:


> Can't wait until next year. Gonna retire so I can ski tele when the powder's fresh and boat when the water's best. Only get's better. No shoulder problems yet. Excercises and being picky about what I run help with that. 52 jest kid's stuff. You'll have a blast. Bringin' my grandkids to Glenwood to play in the park and ski at Sunlight the weekend of Feb. 20-21st. Come on down! Ron.


You are an inspiration...would love to come and paddle but I am in Canada hmmmm....will have to work double shifts so I can retire early. LOL


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

*No inspiration stuff.*

You just keep paddlin'. I've found the river easier to get along with than my administrators, students, and parents. I know what it's gonna do. It's gonna keep on it's course no matter what we put in it's way. Doesn't care who the President is, what the economy does, whether we put a puny little dam in it or not, it's just gonna keep on running to the sea. Gives me a whole different outlook on what's important. I love it. It'll kill me if I let it and won't even miss a beat, but I love it. Ron.


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Greg, you are in shape. It's round. Also, just because he acts 21 most of the time doesn't mean much. He can act older if he is required. I only say this because now that I've followed him some, I'm getting myself into shit I shouldn't entirely without his help.

Brenda, I recommend following us younger folk to rejuvinate you, but probably take Mike's advice about who to paddle with.
*


----------

